# يوحنا المعمدان في الجحيم؟



## احمد الالفي (18 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاصدقاء في منتديات الكنيسة
تحية طيبة

قرات في موضوع نزول المسيح الي الجحيم للقديس ابيفانوس الاتي


*-لننزل  إذن مع المسيح! لنسرع ونتهلّل معه إذ نشاهد البشر مصالحين مع الله  والمحكوم عليهم محررين من قبل السيد الصالح. لأن الذي هو بطبيعته محبّ  للبشر يجري ليفكّ المقيّدين منذ القديم بشجاعة وقوة كثيرة، هؤلاء القابعين  في القبور، الذين ابتلعهم الطاغية المرّ المتوحّش بعد أن أخضعهم لسلطانه  ونشلهم كاللص من أحضان الله. هناك نجد آدم المقيّد الذي جُبل أولاً ومات  موضعه أعمق من سائر المحكوم عليهم. هناك هبيل الراعي البار الأول والذبيحة  البريئة الأولى مثال الذبح الظالم للمسيح الراعي. هناك نوح مثال تابوت  المسيح العظيم الذي أنشأ كنيسة الله التي، بواسطة حمامة الروح القدس، خلّصت  الأمم البربرية من طوفان عدم الإيمان وطردت منها الغراب الأسود الشيطان  المظلم. هناك أيضاً إبراهيم جدّ المسيح ذابح ابنه والذي قدم لله الذبيحة  الشهيرة التي بالسيف وبدون سيف، بموت وبدون موت في آن واحد. هناك يوجد  يعقوب حزيناً في الجحيم أسفل، كما حزن على الأرض لفقدان يوسف. هناك يوسف  المسجون في مصر مثال المسيح المسجون والسيّد. وفي أسفل الظلمات نجد موسى  كما كان مرّة على الأرض داخل السلّة المظلمة. هناك النبي دانيال في أسفل  الجحيم كما وُجد وهو على الأرض في جبّ الأسود. هناك ارميا النبي في قعر  الجحيم وفساد الموت كما كان في جبّ الهلاك حيث رماه أبناء جنسه. هناك أيضاً  في فم الجحيم التي تبتلع العالم النبي يونان الذي يمثل المسيح الأزلي.  هناك داود جد الإله الذي انحدر منه المسيح بالجسد. ولماذا أقتصر على ذكر  داود، يونان سليمان؟ هناك أيضاً يوحنا المعمدان العظيم الفائق على كل  الأنبياء وكأنه في جوف مظلمة (كما كان قديماً في بطن أمه اليصابات) يسبق  ويعلن المسيح لكل المقيدين في الجحيم، وهو السابق والكارز للأحياء والأموات  معاً. هذا الذي عند ذبحه أُرسل من سجن هيرودس إلى سجن الجحيم، إلى  الراقدين منذ الدهر، الأبرار والمظلومين


وهو ما يعني دخول يوحنا المعمدان للجحيم
وهو كما تعلمون افضل مولود علي الارض وفي السماء هو افضل السمائيين من المخلوقين الرجال

فكيف يدخل الجحيم وقد مات شهيدا مقطوع الراس؟

وهل هذا يتفق مع عدل الله الحكيم المحب من البدء للنهاية؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر
*


----------



## bob (18 مارس 2011)

*بص يا حبيبي بكل بساطة قبل اتمام الخلاص بفداء الرب يسوع لكل العالم علي الصليب كل الذين ماتوا سواء ناس اخيار او اشرار كله ذهب الي الجحيم بسبب خطية ادم و التي كان الكل يدان ايضا بسببها لانها خطية موروثة و لم يكن تم غفرانها الا بعد فداء الرب يسوع علي الصليب
اما بعد الفداء فقد رد السيد المسيح ادم و بنيه الي الفردوس و منهم يوحنا المعمدان بعد ان قدم نفسه كفارة عن الخطية الاصلية و التي بسببها دخل الكل الي الجحيم*


----------



## احمد الالفي (18 مارس 2011)

الاستاذ bob
اشكرك علي الاهتمام والرد

ولكن يوحنا المعمدان كما تعلم هو من عمد المسيح
يوحنا المعمدان هو افضل من نبي

يوحنا المعمدان كان يعمد الناس لمغفرة الذنوب

يوحنا المعمدان امن بالمسيح

يوحنا المعمدان راي الروح القدس

يدخل الجحيم؟ لمجرد انه جاء قبل الصلب والفداء؟مع انه امن بالمسيح ومات شهيدا وهو افضل مولود واكثر من نبي؟

بينما يدخل اي شخص عادي قد يكون خطاءا فيدخل الفردوس مباشرة لمجرد مجيئه بعد الفداء؟

كيف يتفق هذا مع عدل الله الحكيم المحب منذ البء للنهاية؟


----------



## Rosetta (18 مارس 2011)

*قبل موت السيد المسيح على الصليب و الفداء لم يكن هناك ملكوت سماوي ولا نار أبدية حيث كانت جميع الأرواح سواء الصالحة أم الطالحة تذهب إلى الجحيم ولكن بعد الصلب و الفداء نزل المسيح إلى الجحيم ليكرز هذه الأرواح و يأخذ الأبرار منها 

1-(أف8:4،    9)   "لذلك يقول إذ صَعِدَ إلى العلاء سبى سبياً وأعطى الناس عطايا. وأماّ أنه صعد فما هو إلاَّ أنه نزل أيضاً أولاً إلى أقسام الأرض السفلي.. هنا نرى المسيح نزل إلى أقسام الأرض السفلي (كناية عن الجحيم) ثم سبى سبياً (أخذ نفوس الأبرار) وأعطى الناس عطايا (أخذهم للفردوس). ومن على الأرض أعطاهم الروح القدس بمواهبه.

2-(1بط18:3، 19) "فإن أيضاً المسيح تألم.. مماتاً في الجسد ولكن محيى في الروح. الذي فيه أيضاً ذهب فكرز للأرواح التي في السجن". فهو بموته بالجسد ولكن بحياته فهو الحياة، ذهب للسجن (الجحيم) ليبشر الأبرار الذين فيه، أن وجودهم في هذا الجحيم قد إنتهي وسيأخذهم للفردوس.. ثم إلى الملكوت الأبدي.

3-(زك11:9، 12) "وأنتِ أيضاً فإني بدم عهدك (دم المسيح) قد أطلقت أسراكِ (الذين رقدوا على الرجاء) من الجب (الجحيم) الذي ليس فيه ماء (قال الغنى لإبراهيم إرسل لعازر ليبل لساني) إرجعوا إلي الحصن (المسيح) يا أسرى الرجاء (إسم الرب برج حصين يركض إليه الصديق ويتمنع)

4-(أش7:42) "لتخرج من الحبس المأسورين، من بيت السجن الجالسين في الظلمة"

5-(أش14:51) "سريعاً يطلق المنحنى ولا يموت في الجب"

6-(أش1:61) ".. لأنادى للمسبيين بالعتق وللمأسورين بالإطلاق. إذاً ذهب المسيح إلى الجحيم ليقود الأبرار الراقدين على رجاء ويصعد بهم إلى الفردوس وفتح أبوابه وأدخلهم هناك ومعهم ديماس اللص اليمين.​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

> ولكن يوحنا المعمدان كما تعلم هو من عمد المسيح
> يوحنا المعمدان هو افضل من نبي
> 
> يوحنا المعمدان كان يعمد الناس لمغفرة الذنوب
> ...



يا اخي ، بغض النظر عن كل هذا ففيه اشياء تحتاج الى تصحيح ولكن سنعبر عنها ، ما علاقة كل هذا بان يدخل الجحيم لفترة ؟! 
اي ما التناقض ؟! طيب ما المسيح نفسه نزل للجحيم هل المسيح ليس أفضل من يوحنا ؟!

ما العلاقة بين هذا الفعل وانه ينزل للجحيم ؟!



> يدخل الجحيم؟ لمجرد انه جاء قبل الصلب والفداء؟مع انه امن بالمسيح ومات شهيدا وهو افضل مولود واكثر من نبي؟


طبعا بغض النظر عن الجملة الأخيرة فأنها تحتاج الى تصحيح او حتى لقراءة الآية مرة اخرى فقط ، فالمجيء قبل المسيح اي بالخطية لا يقال عليه " لمجرد " فهذا هو الكل في هدف الله فلا يمكن ان يقال عليه " لمجرد " ..



> بينما يدخل اي شخص عادي قد يكون خطاءا فيدخل الفردوس مباشرة لمجرد مجيئه بعد الفداء؟


يا اخي كل سطر تكتبه به مشاكل كثيرة !
فالذي يخطيء ولم يتب لن يدخل اصلا الفردوس ! ويوحنا نفسه اخطأ ! كأي انسان فهذه اخطاء لابد ان تصلحها لكي ترى الصورة بشكل صحيح !

يوحنا مجرد انسان نبي فقط ! 



> كيف يتفق هذا مع عدل الله الحكيم المحب منذ البء للنهاية؟


ما علاقة هذا بذاك ؟ طيب ما كل اللي قبله دخلوا ، اشمعنا يوحنا يعني !؟


----------



## احمد الالفي (18 مارس 2011)

بسم الله

الاستاذ(الاستاذة)روزيتا

اشكرك علي الرد
ولكننا متفقين علي ان يوحنا المعمدان ذهب الي الجحيم فور موته


رغم كل ماسبق

الكنيسة  المقدسة تضع ترتيب  			السمائيين هكذا مريم العذراء أولاً ثم الملائكة ثم  يوحنا المعمدان ثم  			الشهداء ثم القديسين والأبرار. أي أن يوحنا المعمدان  تضعه الكنيسة على  			رأس كل المؤمنين في السماء من البشر ما عدا القديسة  العذراء مريم التي  			حملت الله إلهنا في بطنها.وهذا يشبه قول المسيح "  ابي اعظم منى" فهو  			يقوله وهو في صورته الجسدية، اما الان وهو عن يمين  الآب فهو له نفس مجد  			الآب(تفسير الكتاب المقدس انطونيوس فكري)


اي افضل الرجال في السماء وافضل نبي 

إن   عظمة الإنسان هي من عظمة رسالته ودوره في الحياة وجميع الأنبياء قاموا   بعمل عظيم وأتموا أدوارهم تماما ولكن يوحنا كان أعظم للأسباب التالية:
يوحنا كان هو النبي الوحيد الذي تنبأ عنه الأنبياء.
يوحنا   كان هو النبي الوحيد الذي أشار إلى المسيح بأصابع يديه قائلا هذا هو حمل   الله رافع خطايا العالم (يو1: 29) في حين أشار إليه الأنبياء بالرموز   والإشارات.
ولا ننسى أن يوحنا نال مجدا عظميا لتعميده المسيح بنفسه.(تفسير انطونيوس فكري)

كان يوحنا المعمدان  نهاية للعهد القديم، وبه يبدأ العهد الجديد، به  			إنتهت رسالة الأنبياء،  ومن يوم إبتدأ خدمته في تعميد التائبين بدأت  			خدمة ملكوت السموات، لأن  هؤلاء التائبين صاروا مستعدين لقبول المسيح،  			بل مستعدين أيضاً لمعرفته.  فالتوبة تنقى القلب، والقلب النقى يعاين  			الله أي يعرف المسيح ومن يقبل  المسيح مجاهداً غاصباً نفسه على ترك  			الخطية، أيضاً غاصباً نفسه على  الإلتصاق بالله يكون له ملكوت السموات.  			فملكوت السموات هو عطية الله  المجانية لكنها لا تقدم للمتهاونين  			المتراخين.


كيف يدخل الجحيم بعد كل هذا؟

بينما منهج الكلية الاكليريكية يقول ان اللص دخل الفردوس مباشرة

منهج الكلية الاكليريكية مادة عهد جديد للصف الثاني (رسالة بطرس الاولي) قبل الفداء
*كانت الارواح كاها الابرار والاشرار تذهب الي الجحيم وكانت هناك هوة بين هؤلاء واولئك (لو16:26)
_ملحوظة اللص الذي دخل الفردوس كان اول شخص لم يمر علي الجحيم(منهج الكلية الاكليريكية عهد جديد)
(والملخص عقيدة وجود ابرار العهد القديم في الهاوية هذا واضح جدا من الكتاب   بعهديه ونزول المسيح الي الجحيم ليسبيهم الي الفردوس بعد ان تم الفداء   حقيقة مثبتة واضحة من الانجيل)

اي ان اللص دخل الفردوس مباشرة؟

ودخل المعمدان الجحيم؟

كيف يتفق هذا مع عدل الله ومحبته من البدء للنهاية؟


----------



## احمد الالفي (18 مارس 2011)

الاستاذ molka انا اسف هذا الرد كان علي المداخلة التي سبقت ردك


وانا استفهم من حضرتك اي استشهادات انا استشهدت بها تحتاج لتصحيح؟

ارجو توضيح النقاط
اشكرك


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

> كيف يدخل الجحيم بعد كل هذا؟


ما العلاقة بين مكانته وبين دخوله للجحيم ؟
المشكلة انك تربط اشياء لا علاقة لها ببعضها ! فهذا كله نعرفه واكثر ومع ذلك نعرف ايضا ان كل من مات قبل المسيح دخل في انتظار المسيح الى الجحيم ومع ذلك لم نجد تضاض بين هذا وذاك ! فلا اعرف اين المشكلة ؟



> منهج الكلية الاكليريكية مادة عهد جديد للصف الثاني (رسالة بطرس الاولي) قبل الفداء


يا اخي كف عن النقل فمشكلتك ليست في الإثبات بل في الربط ، فمثلا المناهج في الكليات الإكلريكية ليست واحدة !!! فهل قلت لنا اي منهج هذا ؟!




اللص لانه مات بعد تقديم المسيح كذبيحة دخل الفردوس !
ويوحنا لانه مات قبل تقديم المسيح كذبيحة دخل في إنتظار  !

فما علاقة كونه بار من عدمه بالدخول ! انت تربط اشياء لا علاقة لها بعضها ببعض !


----------



## Rosetta (18 مارس 2011)

*أخ أحمد 
الجحيم هو مقر للموتى و العذاب الفعلي الحقيقي سيكون يوم الدينونة بعد القيامة 

" تأتي ساعة يسمع فيها جميع الذين في القبور صوته. فيقوم الذين فعلوا الصالحات إلى قيامة الحياة، والذين عملوا السيئات إلى قيامة الدينونة" (يو5:  28، 29)

العذاب الأبدي يكون بعد القيامة و الدينونة العامة 
"وحينئذ، بعد هذه المحاكمة، يمضي هؤلاء إلى عذاب أبدي، والأبرار إلي حياة أبدية" (مت25: 46)

يوحنا المعمدان هو إنسان شأنه كشأن أي إنسان يخطئ ! 
وهو قد مات قبل فداء المسيح على الصليب لذلك إنتظر في الجحيم مع باقي الموتى إلى حين الفداء 
​*


----------



## bob (18 مارس 2011)

*يا حبيبي ايه كل الكلام ده احنا مسيحيين و عارفينه جيدا و عارفين من هو يوحنا المعمدان بدل ما تجيب نصوص و تلزقها من كل حته
ايه المشكلة ان يوحنا المعمدان دخل الجحيم مثله مثل موسي اللي كلم ربنا و اخد منه الوصايا العشر او ابراهيم و هو خليل الله و داود النبي كاتب المزامير و سليمان اللي اخد الحكمة من الله
ايه بقي اللي بيخالف عدل الله في كده 
كل الناس قبل الصلب و الفداء دخلوا الجحيم 
اما بعد الفداء و الذي شهد عليه اللص اليمين فرد السيد المسيح كل الانبياء و الرجال الصالحين الي الفردوس 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

بالمناسبة ، اللي بتعمله ده مش من اخلاق المحترمين ! طبعا اقصد نقل الصور ! فلو كان هدفك التصوير فلن اضيع وقتي معك ! فكما رأيت عندما سألت بأدب تم اجابتك بأدب عن السبب الحقيقي وعندما اتبعت القوانين تم الغجابة على سؤالك بدون حذف ، فسؤالك لا علاقة له بعلماء اللاهوت بل بخلطك للامور كلها !


----------



## احمد الالفي (18 مارس 2011)

الاستاذ molka نعم يوحنا المعمدان كان اكثر من نبي



* (لو24:7-28):-*
* 			 			فلما مضى رسولا يوحنا أبتدأ يقول للجموع عن يوحنا ماذا  خرجتم إلى  			البرية لتنظروا اقصبة تحركها الريح. بل ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا  اانسانا  			لابسا ثيابا ناعمة هوذا الذين في اللباس الفاخر والتنعم هم في  قصور  			الملوك. بل ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا أنبيا نعم أقول لكم 
وافضل من نبي. هذا هو الذي كتب عنه ها أنا أرسل أمام وجهك ملاكي الذي  	 		يهيئ طريقك قدامك. لأني أقول لكم انه بين المولودين من النساء ليس نبي  	 		اعظم من يوحنا المعمدان ولكن الأصغر في ملكوت الله اعظم منه.


(اقتباس من كلام حضرتك)*يا اخي كل سطر تكتبه به مشاكل كثيرة !
فالذي يخطيء ولم يتب لن يدخل اصلا الفردوس ! ويوحنا نفسه اخطأ ! كأي انسان فهذه اخطاء لابد ان تصلحها لكي ترى الصورة بشكل صحيح !

يوحنا مجرد انسان نبي فقط ! (اقتباس)


وهل انت لم تخطيء؟

الرهبان لا يخطئون؟

فهل سيدخلون الجحيم؟

ما علاقة هذا بذاك ؟ طيب ما كل اللي قبله دخلوا ، اشمعنا يوحنا يعني !؟ 		     		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				(اقتباس)



نعم وهذا امر لا يتفق مع عدل  الله المحب منذ البدء للنهاية الحكيم منذ البدء للنهاية
ولكنني تعجبت لدخول المعمدان لانه امن بالمسيح وقال عنه المسيح انه افضل مولود من النساء وعمد المسيح وراي الروح القدس وتنبا المسي بمجيئه ومات شهيدا؟
فمن افضل منه اذا لكي يدخل الفردوس مباشرة؟



 


*

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

بالمناسبة بص :



> 3_يوحنا المعمدان قبل المسيح وهومستحق لملكوت السماوات




نفسي اعرف ، اية العلاقة بين ان يوحنا " قبل " المسيح بأنه مستحق لدخول الملكوت !! هو المسيح ثاني واحد في العالم ؟!!



> بينما يدخل بولس مثلا الفردوس مباشرة!


دخل ليس لشيء الا لانه مات بعد موت المسيح وقيامته ! فما العلاقة !


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

> الاستاذ molka نعم يوحنا المعمدان كان اكثر من نبي


نفس السؤال ، اية علاقة انه نبي او افضل من نبي بأنه يدخل او مايخشش الجحيم لعدم فداء المسيح ؟!!



> وهل انت لم تخطيء؟
> 
> الرهبان لا يخطئون؟
> 
> فهل سيدخلون الجحيم؟



مازلت تخلط !!

ما العلاقة بين الخطأ الآن ودخوله الجحيم لفترة !!



> نعم وهذا امر لا يتفق مع عدل  الله المحب منذ البدء للنهاية الحكيم منذ البدء للنهاية



اذا كنت هنا لتقول رأيك فسوف يغلق موضوعك ، فدورك هو السؤال فقط !



> ولكنني تعجبت لدخول المعمدان لانه امن بالمسيح وقال عنه  المسيح انه افضل مولود من النساء وعمد المسيح وراي الروح القدس وتنبا المسي  بمجيئه ومات شهيدا؟
> فمن افضل منه اذا لكي يدخل الفردوس مباشرة؟


لا اعرف كيف لا تريد أن تفهم الموضوع 
الموضوع به علاقة ب" قبل " و " بعد " ذبيحة المسيح !!!

هل هذا هو سؤالك :



> اذا ذهبنا الي انجيل  يوحنا الاصحاح11 الذي خلاصته ان الله الاب احيا   لعاذر للمسيح بعد ان مات  وكفن ودفن له اربعة ايام كيف احيا الله لعاذر   وروحه في قبضة ابليس في  الجحيم؟ولم يكن يحل للاله بعد ان ياخذها بالعدل   قبل فداء المسيح ثم ان  لعاذر هذا عاش بعدها؟


----------



## Rosetta (18 مارس 2011)

*يا أخ احمد 

الموضوع يتلخص بما يلي : 

- قبل فداء المسيح على الصليب لم يكن هناك ملكوت سماوي و نار أبدية بل كانت جميع الأرواح سواء الصالحة او الطالحة تذهب إلى الجحيم للإنتظار 
- بعد الفداء نزل المسيح إلى الجحيم و أنقذ الابرار ومنهم يوحنا المعمدان 
- أما عن سبب أن يوحنا المعمدان قد كان في الجحيم فهو لأن يوحنا المعمدان هو إنسان أخطأ كغيره من البشر و لأنه مات قبل الفداء على الصليب  فتوجب عليه الإنتظار مع باقي الأرواح في الجحيم 

وصلت ؟؟؟​*


----------



## bob (18 مارس 2011)

*عجبي يا استاذي العزيز 
بنقولك مكنش في فردوس قبل الفداء تقول طيب ازاي دخل الجحيم 
و فين عدل ربنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من الواضح انك تجادل لمجرد الجدل وليس للافادة او للفهم
شكرا *


----------



## احمد الالفي (18 مارس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> بالمناسبة ، اللي بتعمله ده مش من اخلاق المحترمين ! طبعا اقصد نقل الصور ! فلو كان هدفك التصوير فلن اضيع وقتي معك ! فكما رأيت عندما سألت بأدب تم اجابتك بأدب عن السبب الحقيقي وعندما اتبعت القوانين تم الغجابة على سؤالك بدون حذف ، فسؤالك لا علاقة له بعلماء اللاهوت بل بخلطك للامور كلها !




يا صديقي molka

انا انقل من الكتب المسيحية لان حضرتك بتقوللي كلامك فيه مشاكل وهو كلام غير حقيقي

ثانيا انا لن انقل ولكن حضرتك يمكن ان تقرا ما هو موجود بموضوع القديس ابيفانوس لتعرف ان الجميع قبل المسيح كان يتولي قبض ارواحهم ابليس 
وانهم كانوا يتعزبون
اقرا ما هو موجود جيدا لتعرف انهم كانوا يتعزبون

اما موضوع علماء اللاهوت

فيا صديقي انا سالت علماء لاهوت ولم يجيبوني ارجو ان اجد الاجابة معك ان شاء الله


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

طيب عشان نخلص مشكلتك اللي هى مالهاش علاقة بالسؤال اساسا :

شوف كدة معايا :

*9 لكِنْ مَاذَا خَرَجْتُمْ لِتَنْظُرُوا؟ أَنَبِيًّا؟ نَعَمْ، أَقُولُ لَكُمْ، وَأَفْضَلَ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ.*
*10 فَإِنَّ هذَا هُوَ الَّذِي كُتِبَ عَنْهُ: هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِكَ مَلاَكِي الَّذِي يُهَيِّئُ طَرِيقَكَ قُدَّامَكَ.*
*11 اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَمْ يَقُمْ بَيْنَ الْمَوْلُودِينَ مِنَ  النِّسَاءِ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانِ، وَلكِنَّ الأَصْغَرَ  فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ أَعْظَمُ مِنْهُ.*
*12 وَمِنْ أَيَّامِ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانِ إِلَى الآنَ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ يُغْصَبُ، وَالْغَاصِبُونَ يَخْتَطِفُونَهُ.*
*13 لأَنَّ جَمِيعَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالنَّامُوسَ إِلَى يُوحَنَّا تَنَبَّأُوا.*


شفت ؟ " *وَلكِنَّ الأَصْغَرَ  فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ أَعْظَمُ مِنْهُ* " يبقى الأصغر في الملكوت أعظم ولا يوحنا ! واية علاقة ده بالموضوع !


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

ممكن اعرف جبت منين الكلام ده :



> *ابراهيم ولعاذر وهو غير لعاذر السابق في الفردوس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

> انا انقل من الكتب المسيحية لان حضرتك بتقوللي كلامك فيه مشاكل وهو كلام غير حقيقي



لا ، انا بتكلم عن كلامك انت الشخصي مش كلام الكتب المسيحية ، وده كله مالهوش علاقة بالموضوع !



> ثانيا انا لن انقل ولكن حضرتك يمكن ان تقرا ما هو موجود بموضوع القديس  ابيفانوس لتعرف ان الجميع قبل المسيح كان يتولي قبض ارواحهم ابليس


يا عزيزي كل هذا معروف للكل !



> فيا صديقي انا سالت علماء لاهوت ولم يجيبوني ارجو ان اجد الاجابة معك ان شاء الله



علماء لاهوت ! سالت مين ؟!

وبرضو انا عايز اعرف اية علاقة السؤال بتاعك بالإستشهادات دي ؟! وكمان احنا جاوبنا اكتر من مرة !


هل سؤالك القادم سيكون عن لعاذر !!


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

بالمناسبة الكلام ده ياريت تحسنه شوية :



> *سؤالي موجه لكل  علماء   اللاهوت  الدفاعي والهجومي
> وخط النص معاهم ان يشرحوا لنا هذا الموضوع*


----------



## احمد الالفي (18 مارس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> طيب عشان نخلص مشكلتك اللي هى مالهاش علاقة بالسؤال اساسا :
> 
> شوف كدة معايا :
> 
> ...




يا صديقي molka :bobاقسم بالله انا لا اسال لاضيع وقت اح اصلا 
فانا لا وقت عندي لاضيعه

ولكن من الواضح ان هناك حلقة مفقودة بيننا

يا اصدقائي اقول ان ابليس كان يتولي قبض الارواح مؤمنين وكفار

يا اصدقائي المعمدان و الانبياء دخلوا الجحيم

يا صديقي الذي دخل الجحيم هذا هو افضل مولود من البشر الرجال ولا مجال لمقارنته بالمسيح الذي هو الله حسب عقيدتكم

يا اصدقائي الجحيم عذاب وهو سجن وهم في قبضة ابليس يتعذبون اقرا موضوع ابيفانوس من غير ما انقل منه انا شيئا

يا اصدقائي اللص دخل الفردوس مباشرة
بينما ذهب المعمدان للجحيم للسجن في قبضة ابليس والانبياء ظلوا في قبضة ابليس في السجن والعذاب قرون حتي الصلب والفداء

وهذا لا يمكن ان يكون عدلا هل وضح كلامي؟
اشكركم


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

> يا صديقي الذي دخل الجحيم هذا هو افضل مولود من البشر الرجال ولا مجال لمقارنته بالمسيح الذي هو الله حسب عقيدتكم


بالضبط ، دخل لانه مات قبل المسيح وليس له علاقة بأنه انسان كويس او لا ! 


يعني لابد ان يكون اعتراضك عام وليس على يوحنا فقط !


> يا اصدقائي اللص دخل الفردوس مباشرة


دخل الفردوس لما المسيح فتحه بعد الفداء ! 
اذن الفيصل هو هل " قبل " ام " بعد " الفداء !!



> وهذا لا يمكن ان يكون عدلا هل وضح كلامي؟


طيب شوف موضوع ابراهيم وارجوك اقرأ في اي تفسير فهذه الأمور يعرفها الكل ولا اعرف كيف لا يعرفها احد !


طيب ازاي ابراهيم كان بيكلم لعازر في المكان اللي كانوا فيه ؟!


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

اسف ، الموضوع اصبح ممل جدا ولا جديد فيه ، إن كنت ترى ان هذا ظلم فهذا شأنك.. باركك الله ..


----------



## احمد الالفي (18 مارس 2011)

اولا يا صديقي molka علشان بس ما تفتكرش انك جبت حاجة مخيفة
انا كاتب الموضوع وانا داحمد هل هذا امر غريب
يا صديقي انا سجلت باسمي

ارجو ان تحترم عقلي وتجيبني

اما ماذا دفعني لتصوير الصفحة فهو حذف السؤال بمنتهي السهولة ودون اعتذار
وهو ما لايحدث في اي منتدي اسلامي الا اذا كان هناك سؤ ادب
وهو ما لااظن انني استعملته


----------



## Rosetta (18 مارس 2011)

احمد الالفي قال:


> وهذا لا يمكن ان يكون عدلا هل وضح كلامي؟



*أنت ما تعبت و انت بتكرر هي الجملة !!!!!

طيب ما تقرأ الردود عليك يا أخ  
لأنه عنجد واضح إنك بتتسلى و بتضيع وقت لانه تم الرد عليك في أكثر من مشاركة ... عجبي ​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

معذرة على المغادرة ..


----------



## احمد الالفي (18 مارس 2011)

يا صديقي molka انا لن اطيل عليك

اذا اقرا الموضوع جيدا ان كان يهمك

وستعرف ان ابراهيم لم يكن في الجحيم

وان لعاذر الذي احياه المسيح لم يكن في قبضة ابليس

وان العدل لا يمكن ان يقضي ان يدخل افضل مولود للجحيم ويتم تسليمه لابليس بعد ان كان علي الارض مع الله 

بينما يتسلم الله اللص بعد كان علي الارض مع ابليس

والموضوع كبير

اشكرك علي سعة صدرك وهتمامك تقبل تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

> والموضوع كبير



!! حاضر ، لك شكري ومحبتي واحترامي


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 مارس 2011)

الأخ الفاضل

*بدون فداء المسيح ، لا خلاص لأحد*

بدون فداء المسيح لا خلاص لأعظم القديسين

فما بالك بالأشرار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الإنسان مولود من نسل آدم ، هو جزء منه ، هو فرع يحمل ما يحمله الأصل من خطية

حتى أن داوود النبى يقول بالروح : *بالخطية حُبل بى* 
ومكتوب أيضاً ، فى رسالة رومية5 : 12 [ *بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ* وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ وَهَكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ (وحرفياً من اليونانى والقبطى : فبه أخطأ الجميع)]. 

لذلك فكل إنسان يحتاج للفداء الذى عمله المسيح لكل العالم ، لكل من آمن به وتبع وصاياه

ولكن البعض يضيعون الفرصة على أنفسهم ، بتسويف العمر باطلاً


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 مارس 2011)

بخصوص القديسين فى العهد القديم ، فلم يمسهم عذاب

ولكنهم لم يكونوا فى فردوس النعيم ، بل فى الجحيم ، ولكن فى حالة مستريحة 

ويمكن تشبيه ذلك بحالة الحبس الإحتياطى هنا على الأرض (فإن الجحيم هو حبس إحتياطى أيضاً) فالمجرمون يكونون فى شدة وضيق شديدين تصل إلى حد القيود والأغلال ، بينما الموجودون على ذمة التحقيق وهم معروفون ببرائتهم ، فإنهم يكونون فى مكان خاص من الحبس ، به ظروف مختلفة تماماً


----------



## أَمَة (18 مارس 2011)

احمد الالفي قال:


> بسم الله
> 
> الاستاذ(الاستاذة)روزيتا
> 
> ...


 
المشارك التي رديت عليها لم تكن ردا على سؤالك ممكن تقول من أين أتيت بها؟ 

 هل أنت تنقل وتنسخ وتتكلم ما يقوله غيرك؟

جميع الأخوة ردوا ردودا واضحة وانت الذي لا تقرأ. وبالرغم من ذلك سأرد على موضوعك  في مشاركة منفصلة من أجل خلاص الذي يقرأون.


----------



## fredyyy (18 مارس 2011)

*رجاء *

*عدم الرد بدون شواهد كتابية *

*لكي نوثق كلامنا ..... بالمكتوب *

*هذه الأمور ليست إستحسان بشري *

*لكي لا ننسب إلى الله ...... ما لم يفعله *


----------



## fredyyy (18 مارس 2011)

*رجاء **ملاحظة *

*ما ُكتِب عن إيليا وإبراهيم وموسى قبل كتابة أي مشاركة *


----------



## fredyyy (18 مارس 2011)

*رجاء ملاحظة أين كان هؤلاء بحسب كلام الكتاب عنهم *

العبرانيين 11 : 5 
بِالإِيمَانِ نُقِلَ أَخْنُوخُ لِكَيْ لاَ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ، وَلَمْ يُوجَدْ *لأَنَّ اللهَ نَقَلَهُ* - إِذْ قَبْلَ نَقْلِهِ شُهِدَ لَهُ بِأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَرْضَى اللهَ. 

الملوك الثاني 2 : 1 
وَكَانَ عِنْدَ *إِصْعَادِ الرَّبِّ إِيلِيَّا* فِي الْعَاصِفَةِ* إِلَى السَّمَاءِ* أَنَّ إِيلِيَّا وَأَلِيشَعَ ذَهَبَا مِنَ الْجِلْجَالِ. 

​*على جبل التجلي مع المسيح * 
متى 17 : 3 
وَإِذَا *مُوسَى وَإِيلِيَّا* قَدْ ظَهَرَا لَهُمْ *يَتَكَلَّمَانِ مَعَهُ*. 

لوقا 16 : 25 
*فَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ*: يَا ابْنِي اذْكُرْ أَنَّكَ اسْتَوْفَيْتَ خَيْرَاتِكَ فِي حَيَاتِكَ 
وَكَذَلِكَ لِعَازَرُ الْبَلاَيَا. *وَالآنَ هُوَ يَتَعَزَّى* وَأَنْتَ تَتَعَذَّبُ. 


 
​


----------



## أَمَة (18 مارس 2011)

سيد *أحمد*
أنت أتيت بأقوال للقديس ابيفانوس عن نزول المسيح الي الجحيم، وهذا حس وليه فيه ما يعيب.

ولكن ما لفت نظري هو كلامك الذي قلته والذي يدل انك لم تقرأ ما نقلت لأنك لم ترَ في الموضوع سوى نزول يوحنا المعمدان الى الجحيم واستكبرت هذا على نبي عظيم مثله وتصر على ترديد هذه الجملة:

*كيف يدخل الجحيم بعد كل هذا؟*

لماذا لم تستغرب نزول المسيح اليه؟ اليس هو أعظم من يوحنا؟ الم تقرأ قول القديس في بداية كلامه *لننزل إذن مع المسيح* ؟

مجرد تساؤل لعلك تعي قليلا.

لنعود الى الموضوع.


*الجحيم* *ليس* *جهنم*. 

الأولى هي مكان الأرواح التي ماتت على رجاء القيامة بإنتظار المسيح المخلص.
الثانية هي المقر الأخير لكل من رفضوا المسيح إلها ومخلصا والتي سماها النار الأبدية عندما تكلم عن عودته في مجده ليدين العالم :
31* «وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ. *
32* وَيَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ *
33* فَيُقِيمُ الْخِرَافَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالْجِدَاءَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ. *
41 «*ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَيْضاً لِلَّذِينَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ: اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا مَلاَعِينُ إِلَى النَّارِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الْمُعَدَّةِ لِإِبْلِيسَ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ *

 ما كتبه القديس أبيفانوس هو من وحي الكتاب المقدس وتعاليمه.

إضغط على عبرانيين الأصحاح 11  لتقرأ ما قيل عن جميع المؤمنين من شعب الله الذين ماتوا قبل المسيح، المذكورين كلهم في موضوع القديس الذي نقلته... إقرأه لو كنت باحثا عن الحق والحقيقة ويهمك خلاصك يوم تقف أمام الديان العادل عند مجيئة في مجده في يوم يكون مثل البرق لن يقدر إنسان أن يهرب منه.  

اخترت لك خلاصة الأصحاح، الخلاصة التي تخاطب موضوعك:

39 *فَهَؤُلاَءِ كُلُّهُمْ، مَشْهُوداً لَهُمْ بِالإِيمَانِ، **لَمْ يَنَالُوا الْمَوْعِدَ، 
*40* إِذْ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَنَظَرَ لَنَا شَيْئاً أَفْضَلَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يُكْمَلُوا بِدُونِنَا. 
*
جميع المؤمنين الذي شهد لهم الكتاب المقدس بإيمانهم *لَمْ يَنَالُوا مَوْعِدَ الخلاص *قبل المسيح *لِكَيْ لاَ يُكْمَلُوا بِدُونِنَا *لأننا بالمسيح صرنا واحدا معهم والموعد أكتمل به لهم ولنا *ولك بإذن الرب لو قبلت هديته المجانية.*


----------



## fredyyy (18 مارس 2011)

*من الآية نفهم أن الجحيم الذي أبوابه لن تقوى على الكنيسة *

*لا يمكن أن يكون مكان للأبرار بأي حال من الأحوال *

متى 16 : 18 
وَأَنَا أَقُولُ لَكَ أَيْضاً أَنْتَ بُطْرُسُ
 وَعَلَى هَذِهِ الصَّخْرَةِ أَبْنِي *كَنِيسَتِي* 
*وَأَبْوَابُ الْجَحِيمِ لَنْ تَقْوَى* عَلَيْهَا. 
​*لنبحث عن الحق في المكتوب .... كي لا ننسب لله ما لم يفعله *


----------



## احمد الالفي (18 مارس 2011)

*# ....................... #*

*لا للجدل الغير مُجدي *

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *


----------



## fredyyy (18 مارس 2011)

*أتيت لك بالنصوص اللازمة *

*للرد على سؤالك لماذا التشتيت *

*يُغلق لعدم التشتيت مرة أخرى *


----------

